# jam bam bam



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## PoHoFisherman (Jun 8, 2018)

Awesome. I'll be in P-Cola next month... Do you think there will be any left?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i'am not in p-cola don't think they have flounders there never heard of anyone GIGGING THEM


PoHoFisherman said:


> Awesome. I'll be in P-Cola next month... Do you think there will be any left?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok spearfisher we know ya stacking them up. need some picts.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

He is from the Mississippi Coast.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

to busy to post pic right now will try later


lees way2 said:


> Ok spearfisher we know ya stacking them up. need some picts.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> i'am not in p-cola don't think they have flounders there never heard of anyone GIGGING THEM


That's because you aren't from here. We gig flounders.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> We gig flounders.


got any pic to back that up


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fall last year no need to measure them. Pensacola.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

sealark said:


>


now that's what you call getting it done nice big flatfish THANKS for the pic


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope...neve


spearfisher59 said:


> got any pic to back that up


r carry a camera when I'm wearing.


----------

